# Southern Ireland



## Feens

Is there many members from Southeren Ireland on here???

Im Brian and from Longford:thumb:


----------



## BigDoc

Hi :wave:
Another southerner here.
Monaghonian to be exact.


----------



## NUM NUTZ

tipp man!!!:wave:


----------



## KingfisherA3

Dublin.... haven't had any weather to get detailing in a long long time.


----------



## neilae86

im from wexford:thumb: more of a perv than a poster


----------



## Feens

Gud stuff lots of us here so, Ya the weather is far from Ideal for any sort of detailing, Nearly need a Boat at this stage, altho ive my Big Shed kinda tidy'd ip so ill get the little Bimmer in to give it a going over next week


----------



## davidrogers190

Feens said:


> Is there many members from Southeren Ireland on here???
> 
> Im Brian and from Longford:thumb:


just read this post, most of my family are from longford, small world


----------



## FXK

Dublin:wave:

Super forum, Great practical information and my results keep improving. 

:detailer:


----------



## GTI Guy

Another Dub here, though I'm up and down to the west a fair bit 

Nice E30 Brian, is it a Sport?


----------



## rolled1

Away up in the far north of Donegal,spending a lot of time reading on here at the moment,with all the rain I cant get outside at all,Donegal's the wettest part of Ireland as it is but this is getting ridiculous!!


----------



## djcromie

From Belfast but living in Dublin, can't keep the car clean at the minute, hey ho


----------



## conor.pharrell

South Dublin and havent had a chance in 4 weeks to get out and clean her!


----------



## green-blood

howdy Feens..... you seem to have polished too hard, you rubbed 2 cylinders away


----------



## Feens

davidrogers190 said:


> just read this post, most of my family are from longford, small world


Where in Longford are they From David??



GTI Guy said:


> Another Dub here, though I'm up and down to the west a fair bit
> 
> Nice E30 Brian, is it a Sport?


Its a 318IS Huge spec, costing me a fortune but i love it lol



green-blood said:


> howdy Feens..... you seem to have polished too hard, you rubbed 2 cylinders away


Ha ha Ya Brian, ill Slowly get it up to be a 325 Killer lol 
Anyone Got some e36 m3 throttle body's lurking about???


----------



## ZERO

Im from Dublin:wave:
This is a great site and has given me loads of info, but the weather here has been ****e for the past month, the only good day so far was last sunday.

If anyone knows the nightclub in Portmarnock called Tamangoes.
I was there one night, and it was raining so hard some guy took a bar of soap from the bathroom and decided to wash his car using the rain :detailer:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Feens, i have an e36 318is so were both in the same boat.
We will show these 6 cylinder nancy boys some day 

Whats your current spec?
Your werent the guy on m42club.com that i helped to sort out a new engine were you?


----------



## Feens

ZERO said:


> Im from Dublin:wave:
> This is a great site and has given me loads of info, but the weather here has been ****e for the past month, the only good day so far was last sunday.
> 
> If anyone knows the nightclub in Portmarnock called Tamangoes.
> I was there one night, and it was raining so hard some guy took a bar of soap from the bathroom and decided to wash his car using the rain :detailer:
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Feens, i have an e36 318is so were both in the same boat.
> We will show these 6 cylinder nancy boys some day
> 
> Whats your current spec?
> Your werent the guy on m42club.com that i helped to sort out a new engine were you?


No that wasnt me must have been another guy, Thankfully my engine is going strong with 180,000 miles on it, here's the Spec of it, so far

Exterior
Full Respray in Brilliant Red And Laquered
Eyebrows Sprayed Black,along With All Grills
Mtech II Kit 
All Red MHW Rear Lights
Hella Smoked Headlamps
Clear indictors and side side repeaters
325 oil cooler grille
17" RH Toplines Diamond Cut Finish

Interior
Anthracite Recaro check interior 
Small Tec 2 'wheel & //M emblem gearknob and Gaitor
Kenwood Headunit Infinity 5 1/4 Front Componant speakers, OEM Tweeter pods, rear Infinity 6x9's , Alpine 15 Sub with Vibe Amp in the Boot
Map light mirror
Mtech Alloy Pedals

Tech Spec
ITG Panel Filter
4mm overbored BBTB
Evolve Superchip
Heater plate removed
Z3 1.9 coupe shortshift
4.1 large case LSD

FK Automotive Shocks and Springs 60/40
Z3 steering rack conversion
M3 concentric control arm bushings
Polybushed Rear Trailing Arm Bushings
New OEM subframe Bushings
Polybush Diff Bushing
E46 M3 Cab rear top mounts
New OEM Front Discs, Mintex pads
New OEM Rear Dics, Mintex pads
New Brakelines Through out

Security:
Full Meta Remote central locking Alarm and Immobliser
Tilt sensors fitted

LED sidelights
4300K HID bi-xenon conversion
Xenon fog lights

Things to do:
Respray Front End (Again)>>>>>Done
Fit Top half mtec II Bumper>>>>Done 
ReFurb the Toplines
FIND Cream Leather Interior (Or Else ill Rertim my own)
M44 Chain Tentioner upgrade
Re-Build the Engine


----------



## green-blood

FIT 25MM brake master:doublesho


----------



## skauldy

Well not far from some of you's i'm in Louth:wave:


----------



## Feens

green-blood said:


> FIT 25MM brake master:doublesho


Defo hafto do that aswell


----------



## John G

I'm a bit late but thought I should post on the thread anyway!

I'm from North county Dublin. I'm not too far away from you Zero, a bit further north though!


----------



## green-blood

spent last 2 days working on family S-max, ford 7 seater.... crickey thats a lot of polishing!!! pics of final results tonight 

apc/tar and glue on spots
wheels cleaned
snow foamed
washed
washed again!!!
pc polished - megs pad and poorboys polish
dodo lime prime
collinite 
dodo blue velvet

phew


----------



## Feens

green-blood said:


> spent last 2 days working on family S-max, ford 7 seater.... crickey thats a lot of polishing!!! pics of final results tonight
> 
> apc/tar and glue on spots
> wheels cleaned
> snow foamed
> washed
> washed again!!!
> pc polished - megs pad and poorboys polish
> dodo lime prime
> collinite
> dodo blue velvet
> 
> phew


Get the pic's up Brian alot of car to clean those s-max


----------



## green-blood

Feens said:


> Get the pic's up Brian alot of car to clean those s-max


sorry Feens all dusty again now, will be getting foamed, dryed and second coat of wax this weekend - pics then: Promise!!


----------



## green-blood

Right so here goes

Heavy work on the S-max was last weekend as outlined in the posts above

This weekend it was snowed, washed, dried with some QD to assist, i took some pics of the beading on the 476 before drying

Then I used Lime prime on a few sections where there were marks from the weeks driving (bird strikes etc) and a coat of Dodo Juice Blue velvet


----------



## green-blood




----------



## green-blood

Then for my sins I moved onto my Golf


















light was fading fast so not too many pics.... its polished up with poorboys SSR2.5 on a megs cuting pad on my PC 7424 and is now awaitng wax - dodo light fantastic (sample) then some swisswax ....mmmm. This is a 1996 car and has a good few stone chips and deep scratches, the silver hides the deep marks well but I will need to fill a lot of chips!!


----------



## Feens

Looks Good Brian, But you need a Haircut lol:thumb:


----------



## green-blood

mega beeding yesterday morning as the dew beeded



















I love this pic - spot teh metallic flake in the beed


----------



## willjordan7

I haven't been on for ages,new job,not a lot of time spent on the car recently,I'm also in Dublin.


----------



## Atlantean

Same here - not been on in a while and not had much time to spend on the car - weather is never good here in North Wicklow when I'm off!


----------



## Tinydave

John G said:


> I'm a bit late but thought I should post on the thread anyway!
> 
> I'm from North county Dublin. I'm not too far away from you Zero, a bit further north though!


Howdy John , 
im more of a reader then a poster,
i'm from the North county too, what part you from, i'm from Lusk,
good too see that there are a few for Ireland on here :thumb:
its a shame the weather is muck for washing your car


----------



## Feens

Lots of Irish boys on here so:thumb:


----------



## DesH

Feens said:


> Lots of Irish boys on here so:thumb:


And a fair few from Dub i see:lol:

Im Des fom Kilkenny

Not on here long but have learned alot:thumb:


----------



## Feens

DesH said:


> And a fair few from Dub i see:lol:
> 
> Im Des fom Kilkenny
> 
> Not on here long but have learned alot:thumb:


Not far from me so im in Waterford myself:thumb:


----------



## John G

Tinydave said:


> Howdy John ,
> im more of a reader then a poster,
> i'm from the North county too, what part you from, i'm from Lusk,
> good too see that there are a few for Ireland on here :thumb:
> its a shame the weather is muck for washing your car


Ever hear of a place called Skerries???:thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes

@ Tiny Dave - I'm from lusk myself, small world.. Whereabouts are you?

@ John G - Where in Skerries you from? Went to school down there and used to play rugby for them too.


----------



## John G

Sweetcakes said:


> @ Tiny Dave - I'm from lusk myself, small world.. Whereabouts are you?
> 
> @ John G - Where in Skerries you from? Went to school down there and used to play rugby for them too.


Yeah it's a small world alright. I thought I was geographically close to other members from Portmarnock...Lusk is like my neighbour haha!

I live in the town itself. What do you drive?


----------



## davidrogers190

Feens said:


> Where in Longford are they From David??
> 
> Sorry just seen your reply, they are pretty much around longford town, I think near the hotel called the Longford arms, I used to go over there 3 or 4 times a year but haven't been there in a good few years. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Sweetcakes

John G said:


> Yeah it's a small world alright. I thought I was geographically close to other members from Portmarnock...Lusk is like my neighbour haha!
> 
> I live in the town itself. What do you drive?


I drive a black subaru legacy... Looks well when its clean but its a bit brown at the moment... all my time outside of work at the moment is being spent on the hunt for christmas presents...:driver: I am down in Ming's the odd time for the takeaway, they make a mean satay... What do you drive yourself?


----------



## John G

Sweetcakes said:


> I drive a black subaru legacy... Looks well when its clean but its a bit brown at the moment... all my time outside of work at the moment is being spent on the hunt for christmas presents...:driver: I am down in Ming's the odd time for the takeaway, they make a mean satay... What do you drive yourself?


I think I know your car to see. I drive a silver evo 5.

I've not been to Mings, I'm a supporter of the Orchid haha


----------



## z4king

Hi Mike here from Kildare :wave:


----------



## Sweetcakes

John G said:


> I think I know your car to see. I drive a silver evo 5.
> 
> I've not been to Mings, I'm a supporter of the Orchid haha


Likewise, i'm pretty sure i have seen your car knocking about the place and now on torque too.. What polishes did you get with your polishing machine when you started off?


----------



## Eeloe

From County Waterford here!


----------



## John G

Sweetcakes said:


> Likewise, i'm pretty sure i have seen your car knocking about the place and now on torque too.. What polishes did you get with your polishing machine when you started off?


Yes, indeed, I've been on Torque a few months now. I bought Poorboysworld SSR1, SSR2 and Ex sealant from detailer.ie I believe he is called Kingfisher on here.


----------



## rickmar1690

hello from MUFF Co.Donegal:thumb:


----------



## Feens

Eeloe said:


> From County Waterford here!


What part of waterford are you in?? im Living and working in the city:thumb:


----------



## MrDUB

rickmar1690 said:


> hello from MUFF Co.Donegal:thumb:


Thats a great place!


----------



## BigDoc

rickmar1690 said:


> hello from MUFF Co.Donegal:thumb:


Do yous have a sub aqua club there??? 
Welcome aboard buddy!


----------



## Feens

BigDoc said:


> Do yous have a sub aqua club there???
> Welcome aboard buddy!


Brilliant hahahaha Muff Diving club


----------



## green-blood

do the aqua club ever go to cavan, ya know collon


----------



## Macer

Hi from Dublin, drive a DC5 typeR which is badly in need of a good clean & detail.


----------



## fezzy89

shane here from kildare.. drivin a black xr2


----------



## DaveD

Dave from Dublin. Driving an E46 M3, just had it detaild last week !!

@ Macer - i know you from my Honda days on JSpeed :wave:


----------



## green-blood

welcome Dave.... you only get to post here if you do your own machine polishing !!!!


----------



## Macer

DaveD said:


> Dave from Dublin. Driving an E46 M3, just had it detaild last week !!
> 
> @ Macer - i know you from my Honda days on JSpeed :wave:


Wow thats a blast from the past :wave:, had the DC2 back then. Looking to get rid of the DC5 now

Who did the detail?


----------



## DaveD

Macer said:


> Wow thats a blast from the past :wave:, had the DC2 back then. Looking to get rid of the DC5 now
> 
> Who did the detail?


It is indeed, apparently my DC2 was in some mag recently with a B20 in it !!

What are you replacing the DC5 with.

Detailer was Brian, not sure what his username is on here. Great bloke.


----------



## Macer

DaveD said:


> What are you replacing the DC5 with.


Nissan QASHQAI DIESEL :doublesho

Want a detail on the DC5, think it will help with the sale. And if I dont sell O well I have a nice looking car.


----------



## conor.pharrell

DaveD said:


> It is indeed, apparently my DC2 was in some mag recently with a B20 in it !!
> 
> What are you replacing the DC5 with.
> 
> Detailer was Brian, not sure what his username is on here. Great bloke.


I had my Cooper S detailed with Brian and he is a class act.

Think his member name on here was Sweepy but has since changed it.

Edit: has since changed it to BrianS.


----------



## GS300

From Cork here :wave:


----------



## NiallB

From Leixlip my car in storage and will be giving it a spring clean shortly and have to give the family transport a good clean/polish and wax when the weather picks up


----------



## d2carazy

im from ennis in co clare how ye


----------



## greglogan

Greg from Ballybofey, Donegal :wave:

Skoda Superb ( being changed soon ) :car:
Renault Megane - as yet untouched :doublesho
1978 Mini Clubman - don't mention the war 

:newbie:


----------



## thomastank

tom from galway:thumb:
:newbie:


----------



## green-blood

come on lads, spill a little, at least let us know what motor it is you polish every saturday


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

green-blood said:


> come on lads, spill a little, at least let us know what motor it is you polish every saturday


have a guess where i,m from , recently purchased a 2006 evo IX so joined up here to do things the right way , 
the last owner was a well known baristor ,couldn,t believe my luck , 18,000 miles full service history ,
just need to get some info an get crackin .


----------



## John G

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> have a guess where i,m from , recently purchased a 2006 evo IX so joined up here to do things the right way ,
> the last owner was a well known baristor ,couldn,t believe my luck , 18,000 miles full service history ,
> just need to get some info an get crackin .


Another Dublin evo person. What part of Dublin are you from?


----------



## GTIAnniversary

John here from galway. Have a golf gti anniversary.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

John G said:


> Another Dublin evo person. What part of Dublin are you from?


skerries buddy AN U?


----------



## thomastank

520d msport under me :thumb:


----------



## NiallB

Have an e46 M3 for my troubles


----------



## John G

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> skerries buddy AN U?


Are you winding me up??? Is it silver by any chance?

YHPM!


----------



## PJS

No, blue - there's a picture or seven of it in a thread here.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106327


----------



## John G

PJS said:


> No, blue - there's a picture or seven of it in a thread here.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106327


Thanks Phil.


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

im from wicklow  didnt think there was going to be that many members on here! if anyone wants to get paid to detail my car and show me how it is done properly please feel free. or someone willing to help me clean my car so i know how to properly


----------



## green-blood

right we'll need to sort you out... drop me a pm

what car?
what are you doing now?
what are you using now/equipment?
what facilities do you have - hose access, power access???


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

I use auto glym, have a kit I bought from Halfords, only getting started really.


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

i havent got a garage or shed to wax etc in, I have a black 1995 toyota levin. Body is in pretty good nick, but needs a proper going over like you lads do


----------



## green-blood

Just so long as you have access to a hose and power I'm sure we can sort something out for you... where in Wickla are you hiding!!


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

Haha WICKLA is right, but before any1 says anything im a 100% pure bread Dub!! Just live with the woman  in newtownmountkennedy.


----------



## irshmerc

Hi lads, how ya doing
Pete here in Cork, first post here
i drive a Freelander and a old mercedes both of which need some serious detailing, but there ya go
Good luck
Pete


----------



## Atlantean

Oreilly.ciaran said:


> Haha WICKLA is right, but before any1 says anything im a 100% pure bread Dub!! Just live with the woman  in newtownmountkennedy.


You live in Newtown and go to Halfords to buy your AutoGlym gear? Just pop down to Kilcoole and get everything in K-Partz :thumb:


----------



## danzig

chalk up another one for VeeDublin!


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Well Lads..... Storrrrryyyyyy???

There's few names here I know! Nice to see ya!

Anyways... this is Brian and I'm keeping my trim pretty trim in Trim, Co Meath!:wave:


----------



## patmac

clare man here living in bray. new to this craic so eager to pick up as much help as i can.


----------



## Atlantean

Hi Patmac.

You are not far from me I see 

Great info on here BTW


----------



## patmac

well untill i found this site i thought i was the only one who uses car cleaning as therapy:buffer:. could really do with some places that sell good quality products at a reasonable price. halfords (halfrauds) really does not do it for me any more although their 3 for 2 is helping my megs stock and the wife has ady supply of very nice MF cloths thanks to her office. must get the old merc up to scratch now the weather is getting a bit better


----------



## Ianeire

Hey guys! Irish here too!


----------



## Black Bat

I'm working in the UK at the moment, but spend a lot of time with my parents in Mayo. Rest of my family are in/from Dublin.


----------



## oldbill

*any professional detailers here*

I am too old and tired to do it myself I have tried detailer.ie email and phone but no response any one know someone else please :wave:thanks


----------



## green-blood

I think he's gone... you will have noted the lack of customer service.

where are you and whats the job?


----------



## Ianeire

oldbill said:


> I am too old and tired to do it myself I have tried detailer.ie email and phone but no response any one know someone else please :wave:thanks


He's still around alright, or at least he is still offering his wares on a number of websites.


----------



## DesH

Ianeire said:


> He's still around alright, or at least he is still offering his wares on a number of websites.


Dont know of any other detailers only valeters who i woulnd leave my car with.

Detailer.ie is still going and as said is selling off some stock to make way for a new batch arriving


----------



## Oreilly.ciaran

HI guys, Anyone around leinster fancy helping me detail my car if you have some products, i only have the auto glym kit but i am missing some things like clay etc to bring the shine back into my black 05 golf, has a few swirl marks also! Thanks lads


----------



## oldbill

Thanks for your repleys guys I think Detailer World is gone but I have had car done by Brian Higgins @ Kingpin seems a nice guy I will rate his work when I see it, as it was lashing rain and almost dark when I collected it.and rain continued all the way to my sons house where I left it last Wednesday and I have not seen it.Brian was to send me some photos but not received any yet. Going to collect car tomorrow will post then:wave:


----------



## oldbill

oldbill said:


> Thanks for your replays guys I think Detailer World is gone but I have had car done by Brian Higgins @ Kingpin seems a nice guy I will rate his work when I see it, as it was lashing rain and almost dark when I collected it.and rain continued all the way to my sons house where I left it last Wednesday and I have not seen it.Brian was to send me some photos but not received any yet. Going to collect car tomorrow will post then:wave:


Sorry for the delay in posting this my computer was down. Brand new imac now so back in biz.Well pleased with Brian Higgins Kingpin have had him do my other car and my daughter in laws car since this last post, just feel it fair to report and not leave people wondering


----------



## Mark Collins

Im from Cork


----------



## John G

Mark Collins said:


> Im from Cork


Welcome along Mark. I guess by your avatar you are a scooby owner.


----------



## Mark Collins

I am its my 1st subaru, what do you drive John?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

he drives a jap scrap evo 
and so do i lol


----------



## John G

Mark Collins said:


> I am its my 1st subaru, what do you drive John?





DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> he drives a jap scrap evo
> and so do i lol


if it's not Jap...it's scrap :lol: I drive a PROPER evo not like Paul who has a "refined soft" evo :lol:

Yeah Mark I drive a scrapper and I love it! It's a happy car!

I saw a bumper sticker on a Ford Falcon V8 when I was in Oz and it said "God created Holdens" (GM to the rest of the word) "so d**kheads wouldn't drive Fords"...the irony to that is the guy driving the particular ford in question was the most red necked hillbilly buck teethed fool I've ever seen. ...I think the irony was lost on him though!


----------



## tommyzooom

Hello from Donegal


----------



## John G

tommyzooom said:


> Hello from Donegal


Hello. Welcome along


----------



## DonB

Donal from Dublin here. :buffer:


----------



## con fox

Well lads,
Hows the form? Im con from Tipp. any other Tipp men on here?

Mine is an 04 Focus hb in Black. Products are mainly AG. Weather is shocking bad at the moment, so car needs a serious going over.

All the best,
Con.


----------



## duffy02

cork man here


----------



## mac31

just seen this thread im paul from Donegal :thumb:


----------



## Dublin Detailer

I might as well say hello!! Since Im a newbie!!

From N. Dublin!!

Curran on the BMW-driver forum!!


----------



## patmac

Dublin Detailer said:


> I might as well say hello!! Since Im a newbie!!
> 
> From N. Dublin!!
> 
> Curran on the BMW-driver forum!!


Thought it was you:wave: See you on the 30th:detailer:


----------



## Dublin Detailer

:wave:

Yeah - see ya on the 30th for some...
:detailer: 

:buffer: 

:car:


----------



## conor.pharrell

Dublin Detailer said:


> :wave:
> 
> Yeah - see ya on the 30th for some...
> :detailer:
> 
> :buffer:
> 
> :car:


Sorry for the stupid question but whats on the 30th?


----------



## Dublin Detailer

Conor,

Myself and Pat are members of the BMW-driver.net forum.
We've arranged for a days tuition from a detailing pro in Dublin (not sure if Im allowed mention his company - so I wont)
Theres a group of 6 going - thats the max he can take at one time - 60 yo yos for the day!


----------



## EvoAidy

Donegal here :wave:


----------



## 02mh

hi guys:wave: new to this fourm but i see alot of guys from bmw-driver.net on here any way im from dunshaughlin and since its a nice day ill give the cars a owl scrubbing:detailer:


----------



## sharkey56

Another Donegal man here:buffer:


----------



## megasuds

cork man living in waterford says hi to ye all


----------



## VinnyTGM

Kildare man here.


----------



## johnnyguitar

My mam lives in North Co. Dublin but I am over in the UK and living in Leicester. I meant to sling all my detailing stuff in the back of the car when I came over and sort my mam's car out, but I couldn't be arsed when it came to it and I can't remember if she has an outside tap!



Feens said:


> Is there many members from Southeren Ireland on here???
> 
> Im Brian and from Longford:thumb:


I was once stopped for speeding through Longford at pub kicking out time on my way to Westport for a funeral. That's my only experience of Longford! 
Edited to say, I know I shouldn't have been speeding.


----------



## iano C

May aswell say high,I am only new on here and joined up to try pick up some tips as I have started valeting and hope to get into detailing .Being doing my own cars for years and always wanted to do this.I have put them in a few shows the last two years and hope to do a few this year .I am not really thinking about making money as yet,just trying to get up and running and I don't think I will ever get the type of money I have put in back ,well not any time soon.I went a little over the top and bought a 4 point car lift,a pro power washer, 2 wet and dry vaxs and then seen a mirage max twin motor wet and dry and just had to have it,and the best bit of kit a comby 9000 steam and vac on the way from the uk and around 4000 on cleaning stuff and waxs to add to the garage full I already had .I am going on a training day in a week or so to try pick up a few tips should be fun .Is there anyone in Ireland selling top end waxs or do I have to get these from the uk.Oh hi all I am Ian and I am from Dublin.


----------



## freezer1

Signed up ages ago might as well say hello. Donegal here again


----------



## MadPaddy

galway


----------



## timmyl

Limerick says hi:wave:


----------



## tonster78

Tony here from the wee county:wave::wave:


----------



## BeezaDave

David from Limerick :thumb:


----------



## mk2glenn

tonster78 said:


> Tony here from the wee county:wave::wave:


Another Louth man here :thumb:


----------



## PartSeal

Dublin on the Northside! Deep North!


----------



## iano C

PartSeal said:


> Dublin on the Northside! Deep North!


Hi PartSeal just thought I'd say hi as I am a Northsider myself ,well I grew up on the Northside,Artane.I am now living a bit out of town lol.I still work in the city,anyway hi and welcome .I am not to long on here myself:wave:.


----------



## John G

Looking over this thread it's been a while since I've been on here it looks as if we have plenty of members for a north county Dublin meet. 

Would anybody be interested in that in the next while?


----------



## fizzle86

Artane myself!


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> Looking over this thread it's been a while since I've been on here it looks as if we have plenty of members for a north county Dublin meet.
> 
> Would anybody be interested in that in the next while?


I would be up for a meet.It's always nice to meet like minded people for a chat and gives me a reason to take the car for a spin:thumb:.


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Artane myself!


Hi Fizzle86 you should drop into my work place sometime .You could do a bit of work on your car, try out a lot of stuff I have ,no charge.I have my place on Xavier Avenue, North Strand Dublin 3:thumb:


----------



## John G

iano C said:


> I would be up for a meet.It's always nice to meet like minded people for a chat and gives me a reason to take the car for a spin:thumb:.


Any idea how we would go about organising something?


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> Any idea how we would go about organising something?


Hi John, I suppose pick a date when the weather is better and see how many people it suits.I am in the middle of moving into a new place,it's right in the city centre.It's was a car show room before so lots of room and it has a big yard.I would have no problem with doing some food and stuff and people could try out a lot of different products and a few different type of buffers on scrap panels or their own cars lol.I hope to have a games room setup with a lot of stuff to keep people occupied while they wait or for when friends call in .Well it's just an offer on the table if it suits:thumb:.


----------



## barnacle

Hey all,

Mick from Dublin(ish) here, well Meath really, but may aswell be Dublin.

This weather is absolutely terrible for detailing... thought I'd a chance to get the car done today. Got it foamed and washed, dried and then taped for a bit of clay and then wax. Typically it started raining as soon as I finished taping. I hate not having a garage

Does anyone know if there is anywhere around Dublin I could rent garage space, I really need somewhere that I can spend a day inside on the car. I suppose there wouldn't really be anything to suit me though, renting one day every couple of months.

Mick


----------



## Daragh

barnacle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Mick from Dublin(ish) here, well Meath really, but may aswell be Dublin.


Wash your mouth out



> Does anyone know if there is anywhere around Dublin I could rent garage space, I really need somewhere that I can spend a day inside on the car. I suppose there wouldn't really be anything to suit me though, renting one day every couple of months.
> 
> Mick


Hello. :wave:

I think Andy (Detailer) rents out space but it may be more than you would ideally like to pay.


----------



## John G

iano C said:


> Hi John, I suppose pick a date when the weather is better and see how many people it suits.I am in the middle of moving into a new place,it's right in the city centre.It's was a car show room before so lots of room and it has a big yard.I would have no problem with doing some food and stuff and people could try out a lot of different products and a few different type of buffers on scrap panels or their own cars lol.I hope to have a games room setup with a lot of stuff to keep people occupied while they wait or for when friends call in .Well it's just an offer on the table if it suits:thumb:.


If you are able to provide the venue then it would probably be best if you select the date. For the meets I went to in NI typically people put a few quid into a kitty to cover food and expenses that the venue holder had on the day so that nobody is out of pocket.


----------



## mylo

Mylo....in Drogheda


----------



## mylo

iano C said:


> Hi John, I suppose pick a date when the weather is better and see how many people it suits.I am in the middle of moving into a new place,it's right in the city centre.It's was a car show room before so lots of room and it has a big yard.I would have no problem with doing some food and stuff and people could try out a lot of different products and a few different type of buffers on scrap panels or their own cars lol.I hope to have a games room setup with a lot of stuff to keep people occupied while they wait or for when friends call in .Well it's just an offer on the table if it suits:thumb:.


Any dates set for this yet? Whereabouts are you in Dublin? I am in Drogheda, so not to far away.


----------



## barnacle

mylo said:


> Mylo....in Drogheda


Just outside Drawda meself in Bettystown.


----------



## witcher

Mayo - land of culchies


----------



## iano C

mylo said:


> Any dates set for this yet? Whereabouts are you in Dublin? I am in Drogheda, so not to far away.


Hi mylo no dates as yet.I am getting the new place done up ,it needs a lot of work so it could be 4 or 5 weeks before I am up and running.The new place is in Dominick street upper,it's the big red and white building at the top of the street .It's called the Hendrons building,you can't miss it.


----------



## iano C

John G said:


> If you are able to provide the venue then it would probably be best if you select the date. For the meets I went to in NI typically people put a few quid into a kitty to cover food and expenses that the venue holder had on the day so that nobody is out of pocket.


Hi John,anytime after the middle of feb, as I am only getting stuck into doing the place up.I have closed up my other place and will not be working until the new place is up and running .I need to get it done ASAP.I am not sure what day would be good for anyone interested, I am ok with any day .I can open up 7 days a week no problem. As for refreshments no worries I'll look after that end:thumb: .


----------



## iano C

barnacle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Mick from Dublin(ish) here, well Meath really, but may aswell be Dublin.
> 
> This weather is absolutely terrible for detailing... thought I'd a chance to get the car done today. Got it foamed and washed, dried and then taped for a bit of clay and then wax. Typically it started raining as soon as I finished taping. I hate not having a garage
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anywhere around Dublin I could rent garage space, I really need somewhere that I can spend a day inside on the car. I suppose there wouldn't really be anything to suit me though, renting one day every couple of months.
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick,I'll have my new place up and running in about 4 or 5 weeks if that's any good to you,no charge:thumb: .That's not a bad idea all the same renting out space by the day.


----------



## John G

iano C said:


> Hi John,anytime after the middle of feb, as I am only getting stuck into doing the place up.I have closed up my other place and will not be working until the new place is up and running .I need to get it done ASAP.I am not sure what day would be good for anyone interested, I am ok with any day .I can open up 7 days a week no problem. As for refreshments no worries I'll look after that end:thumb: .


Ok cool.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Alright Lads.

Hi from just outside Drogheda (born and bread) and still hanging about weekends.

And a Hi from Cork also. Working here the last 4 years !

Driving a Citroen C4. 

Im on this site ages and never knew there was this many of us on here. 

Im doing a bit of Detailing myself part time. 
If anyone needs any advice at all, dont hesistate. 

Good to see there's an interest in Detailing here in Ireland. Granted we dont have the weather, but when we see a break in the cloud its a sprint to get the hose out and go for a spin in the detailed motor  because we all know its for the looks we get having such a clean car in such a crappy weather country 

Looking forward to this meet if there's one happening soon 

Padraic


----------



## tobylo

Hi guys another Irish member here, looking to clean up !!! Sorry too good not to post ! Trying to improve on my detailing experience and this place is excellent.


----------



## John G

tobylo said:


> Hi guys another Irish member here, looking to clean up !!! Sorry too good not to post ! Trying to improve on my detailing experience and this place is excellent.


Welcome along. This might help: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200838


----------



## barnacle

iano C said:


> Hi Mick,I'll have my new place up and running in about 4 or 5 weeks if that's any good to you,no charge:thumb: .That's not a bad idea all the same renting out space by the day.


Sounds awesome mate, I'll pop along to the meet in Feb, and we can have a chat, if you don't want to charge, I'll have to sort you out with a few beers.


----------



## barnacle

padraicGil said:


> Alright Lads.
> 
> Hi from just outside Drogheda (born and bread) and still hanging about weekends.
> 
> And a Hi from Cork also. Working here the last 4 years !
> 
> Driving a Citroen C4.


Howiye, just out in Bettystown myself. Chances are if you see a really shiny C2 VTR round drawda it's me.


----------



## EoinE

Hi all,

Limerick fella here


----------



## iano C

EoinE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Limerick fella here


Hi Eoin:thumb:


----------



## barnacle

EoinE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Limerick fella here


Welcome! Check the meet thread if your around Dublin when it's happening...


----------



## timmyl

hi from county clare:wave:


----------



## EoinE

barnacle said:


> Welcome! Check the meet thread if your around Dublin when it's happening...


Hi all,

Not sure how to quote multiple replies so hello to iano C too.

Just got a new car and ended up on the net looking on how to protect it and ended up here! It's a great spot.

Only starting out. I'm not a big modifier or anything, just like a shiny looking car.

Probably going to the car show on sunday. The old man is looking for a spin up.


----------



## clodola

Carlo here from Dublin, I know Iano_C from the annual Supra Skyline Meets and probably a few other on here . Will drop into Ians open day on Sunday(March 6th) -- 36-40 Dominick street upper the Hendrons building it's Dublin 7 about five minutes walk from the Ilac center

His R34 Nur is stunning , always gleaming. Hope to get a look at his new place on Sunday and have a chat plus finally get to see his R32. Supra needs a detail like the R34 and sure R32 ha ha

Ian the rent a space for a day would be awesome, I need somewhere indoors to give her a polish and a wax once a month  weather is crap and even if the sun is out its is a nightmare to find some shade


----------



## iano C

clodola said:


> Carlo here from Dublin, I know Iano_C from the annual Supra Skyline Meets and probably a few other on here . Will drop into Ians open day on Sunday(March 6th) -- 36-40 Dominick street upper the Hendrons building it's Dublin 7 about five minutes walk from the Ilac center
> 
> His R34 Nur is stunning , always gleaming. Hope to get a look at his new place on Sunday and have a chat plus finally get to see his R32. Supra needs a detail like the R34 and sure R32 ha ha
> 
> Ian the rent a space for a day would be awesome, I need somewhere indoors to give her a polish and a wax once a month  weather is crap and even if the sun is out its is a nightmare to find some shade


Hi mate if you need somewhere to work on your car you can use the place anytime you like.Oh and anything in the place free of charge,except my swissvax corner lol .Believe it or not the 34 looks like sh.t swirls and two little scratches.I hope to get time to sort it out before the weekend .the 32 I have not got round to doing anything with it since I bought it ,other than modify it.I have being all over the place the last while, two new places with in the one year and they were both in bits when I moved in .So my own cars have being a little neglected to say the least.Well looking forward to meeting up again and welcome along:thumb:.


----------



## Spunkymonkey

Living in Laois!
Short term poster but long time drooler!


----------



## Spunkymonkey

Let me rephrase that!
Non-term poster! haha


----------



## twincamsir

just joined :wave:
donegal man :car:


----------



## iano C

Hi lads welcome:thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Alright Lads.

Great to see there's a keen interest growning in the south


----------



## RobH69

joined a while ago but never posted in here im from sligo


----------



## Kosu

RobH69 said:


> joined a while ago but never posted in here


me too - I'm from Galway:wave:


----------



## mistermini

From Dublin myself.. been looking at this site for about 2 years now. I must post a bit more!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Welcome All :wave:


----------



## KenR33

Hello all, from Roscommon myself, joined there a few weeks ago but never saw this thread untill now


----------



## scuts

hey lads, from bantry myself


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Welcome along, guys! :thumb:


----------



## WCDBALLINA

Hi I live inBallina Co.Mayo.


----------



## MatthewRuddy

From Dublin, but live in Sligo during the summer months. Only new to detailing, but looking forward to getting involved in it!


----------



## koksik750

Hello from Kerry


----------



## fitzie

fitzie here from the 3 counties


----------



## RandomAccess

Hi from Letterkenny. :wave:
Bit of an amateur, just looking to brush up on polishing technique and so on.
Still hand polishing as not sure I can justify buying a machine yet.

Looking at getting a set of Lake Country hand polishing pads, not sure if anyone in Ireland sells them so will have to get from UK. The postage to ROI is a bit mental so going to get it sent to a friends house over the border.

Would love somewhere indoors to get away from the weather and the neighbours. A space ship could crash land on the other side of the estate and they would still be staring at you just cos your washing your car lol


----------



## james vti-s

limerick :car:


----------



## Doyler09

Dundalk Co Louth :wave:


----------



## fizzle86

Doyler09 said:


> Dundalk Co Louth :wave:


E39 Doyler?? :car:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Great to see new members 

Hello Everyone :wave:


----------



## iano C

Haven't being on in a while, looks like a few new Irish members on here.Well welcome and enjoy:wave:.Ps I got a pm and my inbox was full .If anyone sent me a pm and didn't get a reply you know why . I deleted it by mistake lol: if you could pm again please and thanks thumb:.


----------



## fizzle86

FlawlessDetail said:


> Great to see new members
> 
> Hello Everyone :wave:


Paraic hows things hows Flawless doing? 



iano C said:


> Haven't being on in a while, looks like a few new Irish members on here.Well welcome and enjoy:wave:.Ps I got a pm and my inbox was full .If anyone sent me a pm and didn't get a reply you know why . I deleted it by mistake lol: if you could pm again please and thanks thumb:.


Long time no see :wave: must drop into ye soon Ian, how you gettting on? been flat out in work thank f**k so cars been neglected


----------



## iano C

fizzle86 said:


> Paraic hows things hows Flawless doing?
> 
> Long time no see :wave: must drop into ye soon Ian, how you gettting on? been flat out in work thank f**k so cars been neglected


Alright mate how are you.I hope all is good.I am doing a lot of the garage work again,which can be a good thing and a bad thing lol.I know how you feel I am on 6 to 7 days a week at the min with a lot of late nights and a few all nighters ,so there most of the time pop in anytime mate hope to see you soon.


----------



## -rob-

Co.Mayo  Carlos Sainz Celica


----------



## bennyx_o

Didn't even notice this thread!

From Dublin, hello


----------



## jake4

Navan, Co. Meath


----------



## clivemccormack

hi, from longford. will have a photo of my car up soon, 1979 cobra


----------



## nicmcs

clivemccormack said:


> 1979 cobra


Bring it on,

I'm from Cork by the way.

Regards
Nic


----------



## clivemccormack

*hello*

hi nic, should see that photo soon.


----------



## clivemccormack

*cobra*

hi nic, have a look in my garage and see what you think.....


----------



## Spirit Detailing

clivemccormack said:


> hi nic, have a look in my garage and see what you think.....


Jeepers Clive.... My Hero!!

Welcome to DW. Thats one amazing motorcar.... one of the greats. :argie:


----------



## clivemccormack

*hi*

hi, and thanks, i should have joined a long time ago, always wanted a cobra, took me 5 years to find the right one. cant wait for the good weather to come so i can take it out. so whats going down with you.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Oh, keeping busy here on the German cars as usual.  

Got a few new gadgets and products into the workshop that I am fitting in to the process. Everyything to speed up the process and give the best results at the same time. (Or perhaps I am getting lazy!! )

Are you one of the Octane members? The Cobra would make a great addition to the line ups at their Cars & Coffee meetings. They get some handsome vehicles in attendance which is good to see in this country. Its a pity we don't get better weather so we can see more marques taken out of storage.

Enjoy the car. I will keep an eye out for it at the shows...


----------



## clivemccormack

*hi*

hi brian, no i am not a member of octane, where do i find them. yes i hope the weather picks up, never got the time to take the car out last year, to much going on with autosmart.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Octane.ie 

The members have all sorts of cars - new, old, exotics, muscle, sports, etc. I'm sure they would like to have a Cobra amongst the others in the stable over there.


----------



## Mugser

Hi brian, another south-easterner here, I as it happens quite regularly frequent another motoring forum (or 2) centering on a German marque (starts with B, ends with W) use a different username in those though.


----------



## fizzle86

Mugser said:


> Hi brian, another south-easterner here, I as it happens quite regularly frequent another motoring forum (or 2) centering on a German marque (starts with B, ends with W) use a different username in those though.


Welcome along, on most bmw forums too, am a site sponsor on one but under a different name too :thumb:


----------



## Sinead6230

im sinead from county cork but currently living in the uk atm, will be moving back 'home' to ireland either end of this year or early next year.

(not looking forward to the nightmare of trying to get cheap parts again lol)


----------



## Benny-

*Benny from Meath , Working in Dublin*

Hi all , 
Ben here , Detailing is something I've always found therapeutic , so we started offering it to our customers and we've had an incredible response ,
Living in Ratoath, Co.Meath but spend most of my time on the Naas rd , Dublin .

Looking forward to getting to know you

Ben


----------



## jcdub

Hi 

I'm a member here for a year or so. Live in Drogheda but I'm from Dublin. Love to keep my car in A1 condition. I've never used a car wash on any of my cars past or present.


----------



## QuinnyGT

Cork Langer here, well haven't been here in a while but looking to start at this carry on again 8)


----------



## podgemasterson

Hey im from Wexford! 
Very new to all this but getting the hang of it now!


----------



## pa-d-dman

im from tipp but spend a fair bit of time in clare


----------



## Toyota-Ant

Hello! I'm from Leitrim on the border of Leitrim and Donegal!


----------



## tommyboy40

Thomas living in Cork, also on a certain B*W site and another Mercedes one


----------



## blabley

Greetings!, I'm here also now
:wave:


----------



## tadhgocuilleain

Tim here in Galway.


----------



## Keith_Lane

Good to see another Galway man lol


----------



## Jdm boy

Another galway man.


----------



## Karmacopper

Wicklow boy checking in


----------



## dandam

Although based now in the West Midlands I spend a lot of time around Cork (city and county) and was there a couple of weeks ago - I spent saturday giving my car it's first clean since I got back and as ever it is covered in tar spots (how I don't miss those).

So to all you Irish detailers I take my hat off to you all, how you keep up the enthusiasm given the roads I don't know - top fella's :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tommyboy40

dandam said:


> Although based now in the West Midlands I spend a lot of time around Cork (city and county) and was there a couple of weeks ago - I spent saturday giving my car it's first clean since I got back and as ever it is covered in tar spots (how I don't miss those).
> 
> So to all you Irish detailers I take my hat off to you all, how you keep up the enthusiasm given the roads I don't know - top fella's :thumb::thumb:


You get used to having to keep constantly at it!


----------



## golden0282

Hello my name is Peter . Ferbane Cffaly


----------



## ConorF

Im at the border. Newry / dundalk


----------



## minty-e46

Owen from Limerick, also on the BMW & MNC forums under the same username


----------



## james vti-s

limerick myself


----------



## KeithOPC

North side of Dublin myself :thumb:


----------



## haz619

<- Waterford


----------



## isgti

:wave:Hi 

From Cork city. First post up here. Learning a lot from the site. Restored an AE92 Corolla Gti over the last, erm, 11 years Should have got an AE86!!!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Baile Átha Cliath! :wave:


----------



## Chrisbmw

The wee county! Louth:lol:


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro

Hi,
Andy from Galway, new but very quick learner


----------



## Jdm boy

Hi andy, galway man myself  there's actually a few of us galway lads. From craughwell myself


----------



## J-A-A

Dublin myself working in Elite Autoclean if any of you lads know it:wave:


----------



## james vti-s

I sure know Elite Autoclean, i work at MX Valeting


----------



## scano.ie

Hey guys complete n00b here from Kildare but ready to learn


----------



## Plane

Paul, from Kildare too. 

I'm a long time lurker on the site.


----------



## Dodohead

Kevin here from Clare. Long time lurker. Love detailing


----------



## gérard83

gérard from france and I m in love of Eiréann (clonmel tipperary )
Eireann go brach !!!


----------



## isgti

Is there any professional detailer in the south who gives paint correction training?


----------



## Kenny Powers

isgti said:


> Is there any professional detailer in the south who gives paint correction training?


Brian at Spirit Detailing in Leixlip:
http://spiritdetailing.com/


----------



## kevrebel

Kevin from Cork City (if it wasn't obvious from the username already).

Been on here for ages but only deciding to introduce myself now. One more forum to be checking can't hurt I suppose.

I drive a Peugeot 106 GTI which I've had for nearly 5 years now, and I love it.


----------



## bernimac

stephen from kildare, just joined up with DW

loving this forum it's fantastic, have a bronze celica that i hope to detail this weekend and will throw up pics after


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

You lads need to get to http://www.detailingshed.com/ and pick up some 50cal gear! He is great at giving advice on how the products work and putting together bundles for a bit of discount. You can give him a message on here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Detailing-Shed/330326613646439


----------



## bernimac

50Cal Detailing said:


> You lads need to get to http://www.detailingshed.com/ and pick up some 50cal gear! He is great at giving advice on how the products work and putting together bundles for a bit of discount. You can give him a message on here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Detailing-Shed/330326613646439


top lad indeed, recently got stuff off him and 50 cal is on my next list!  can't wait to try the stuff out


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

bernimac said:


> top lad indeed, recently got stuff off him and 50 cal is on my next list!  can't wait to try the stuff out


Good man! :thumb:


----------



## bernimac

yea i've heard some very good things about the interior/snow foam so thats now on the list once i get some funds together, also fancy a trip up to belfast if i do i'll drop in if you've a shop up there


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

bernimac said:


> yea i've heard some very good things about the interior/snow foam so thats now on the list once i get some funds together, also fancy a trip up to belfast if i do i'll drop in if you've a shop up there


We don't have a shop, but have a chat with Dave at Detailing Shed. We're running a demo day at the end of the month and he's talking about getting 15 or so lads up for it. Would be great if you could be part of the Southern convoy. We'll be putting on a BBQ and having tutorials for safe wash, claying / interior and machine polishing :thumb:


----------



## bernimac

50Cal Detailing said:


> We don't have a shop, but have a chat with Dave at Detailing Shed. We're running a demo day at the end of the month and he's talking about getting 15 or so lads up for it. Would be great if you could be part of the Southern convoy. We'll be putting on a BBQ and having tutorials for safe wash, claying / interior and machine polishing :thumb:


yup well up for that, i'll give him a shout


----------



## AddictedtoBase

Donegal man here!! while im hear ill ask does any1 know where i can walk in and buy some Gtechniq products?


----------



## [email protected]

AddictedtoBase said:


> Donegal man here!! while im hear ill ask does any1 know where i can walk in and buy some Gtechniq products?


All depends where you live and how far you want to walk.

To be honest I don't think they have any distributors over here but I have bought from them and clean your car before with no dramas

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

[email protected] said:


> All depends where you live and how far you want to walk.
> 
> To be honest I don't think they have any distributors over here but I have bought from them and clean your car before with no dramas
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


This makes me :lol::lol: walk in shop not how far it is he has to walk to get to there:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

chongo said:


> This makes me  walk in shop not how far it is he has to walk to get to there


I guessed that but it's early Saturday morning

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## sydscupper

Where is Southern Ireland?

I was born in Cork City and very proud of it. 

Eire was a republic then, when did things change ....... it does wind me up


----------



## robx1r

Ya forget cork was blown away in the big wind of 17


----------



## ciarandeery1

rolled1 said:


> Away up in the far north of Donegal,spending a lot of time reading on here at the moment,with all the rain I cant get outside at all,Donegal's the wettest part of Ireland as it is but this is getting ridiculous!!


Wrong, derry is! Lol


----------



## chongo

ciarandeery1 said:


> Wrong, derry is! Lol


Wrong Londonderry :thumb::lol:


----------



## robx1r

The first six letters of that are silent


----------

